# vintage switch gear



## 480sparky

Wow! I know I put my phone number on my work, but like you say, it's the shops #, not my home phone.

Then again, would the J'man even have _had_ a home phone back then?

Makes you wonder if Ray still has any family around (kids, grandkids, widow...) that would like to see that.

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## DBack Elec

Wow! very interesting. What is the brand name on the switch gear? We have an 50's vinage Sq D gear that we work on sometimes. Hard to get parts.


----------



## goose134

Not sure if it was a straight up brand name or not. I believe that there were some Westinghouse labels on it. My feeling is that Westinghouse built the disconnects and Peterson (name on the label in close up) built the cabinet assembly. The black paint was original, and IMHO, really cool looking.


----------



## shazam

Love the phone number........
BTW If Ray was a young man at time of installation (50 years ago) he could still be kickin......UMmmmmm


----------



## brian john

Live front switchboard


----------



## gilbequick

Watch the stray fingers!


----------



## goose134

Yeesh! Gotta be careful in that room. How old is that equipment?


----------



## shazam

Back in the day.....when people had common sense :whistling2: you need not worry about some joker touching the gear.


----------



## brian john

Late 30's


----------



## goose134

Well for what it's worth, someone has been taking very good care of it. It looks almost new! Fess up Brian, is this your building?


----------



## brian john

Highly polished slate back board and varnished copper, to the left is the main thought I had a better picture of this vintage main circuit breaker, but alas no.


----------



## bigredc222

Very cool, and very clean. On the second set in, second row down, bottom of the first fuse. There is a little black thing. I wonder what that is? Maybe pinching weak jaws?


----------



## brian john

YEP Bussman fuse Clip, still available from Bussman


----------



## wwilson174

shazam said:


> Love the phone number........
> BTW If Ray was a young man at time of installation (50 years ago) he could still be kickin......UMmmmmm


Easy, Guys, Easy: There are a lot of job labels all over Chicago with my name on them dating back to 1953. I enjoyed your reaction to seeing an old one. Thanks for the smile. BillW.


----------



## sparky970

I know this isn't the union board, but does anyone know when the IBEW "bug" switched from the right hand to the left hand?


----------



## bigredc222

I'm in local 98 Phila. Should I be embarrassed to say I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## randomkiller

sparky970 said:


> I know this isn't the union board, but does anyone know when the IBEW "bug" switched from the right hand to the left hand?


 
Bug?


----------



## bobelectric

Logo


----------



## bigredc222

Now I see what your talking about. I think you meant left to right. I see on the inspection sticker it's the left hand. 
Chris


----------



## BryanMD

480sparky said:


> Wow! I know I put my phone number on my work, but like you say, it's the shops #, not my home phone.
> 
> Then again, would the J'man even have _had_ a home phone back then?


Couldn't find anything on 'ol Ray but his company was a comer.
http://www.grandkahn.com/history.html


 *1928*

Grand Electric formed and specialized in providing the power needs to emerging communications industry. They became a member of the National Electrical Contractors Association in the same year.


----------



## nysparky

i think they switched the bug when the black panthers showed up with a left handed fist


----------



## sherman

nysparky said:


> i think they switched the bug when the black panthers showed up with a left handed fist


 It might just be a photo plate /stamp reversal I will look into it further.


----------



## Zog

DBack Elec said:


> Wow! very interesting. What is the brand name on the switch gear? We have an 50's vinage Sq D gear that we work on sometimes. Hard to get parts.


 
FYI I have 5 million vintage switchgear parts in stock, anything you would ever need.


----------



## erics37

sparky970 said:


> I know this isn't the union board, but does anyone know when the IBEW "bug" switched from the right hand to the left hand?


Maybe when the NJATC was formed. Perhaps they decided to correct the bug so that the hand could be used as an example of the Left Hand Rule (sort of).


----------

